# Some days tooling just falls in your lap



## tommied (Feb 19, 2015)

So the folks who bought the old machine shop down the road had no use for a few things and said you haul it off it's yours.
 On a similar note I was up in town at the earth movers shop (they were barbequing) when the owner says I have this little 6 inch chuck that fits nothing I have, you can have it if you can use it. A brand new in the box Bison with 1 1/2 threaded back plate. This is turning into a great year.

tommie


----------



## great white (Feb 19, 2015)

That's a good haul right there, price is right too!


----------



## Tool-in-the-Box (Feb 19, 2015)

Whale of a good deal!


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 19, 2015)

If that's a CXA tool post, I'll offer to take it off your hands....


----------



## tommied (Feb 19, 2015)

I wish. My big lathe has a cxa and this one is a CA I will fit to my lathe for the bigger tooling. I had approached them when I saw the steady rest out back and I need a larger one. They told me that they have 3 shops and their machinist had gotten all the things they wanted so this was scrap going to be tossed. I really lucked out as I was looking to purchase some larger mics.

tommie


----------



## chips&more (Feb 19, 2015)

Good for you!


----------



## rafe (Feb 19, 2015)

Gotta love when that happens >>>Congrats


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 19, 2015)

tommied said:


> I wish. My big lathe has a cxa and this one is a CA I will fit to my lathe for the bigger tooling. I had approached them when I saw the steady rest out back and I need a larger one. They told me that they have 3 shops and their machinist had gotten all the things they wanted so this was scrap going to be tossed. I really lucked out as I was looking to purchase some larger mics.
> 
> tommie


Yea, I have a CA post too, with two dozen holders.  Most of this was were left over from my dads shop.  Its a little big for my 15" lathe I recently bought.


----------



## machinistmarty (Feb 20, 2015)

Wish I could be that lucky!  Nice score!


----------



## MarkStephen (Feb 20, 2015)

So that's where all my luck went.  I had always wondered...


----------



## darkzero (Feb 20, 2015)

Nice scores! Around here, deals like that don't come around very often locally, well I never encountered one!


----------



## blay127 (Feb 21, 2015)

4gsr said:


> If that's a CXA tool post, I'll offer to take it off your hands....


I have an aloris cxa tool post for sale here in the for sale section on this board. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 21, 2015)

Some guy's have all the luck.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 21, 2015)

Nice Haul!!!!!
you're the man!!!!


----------

